# intarsia exotic wood



## pixy (18 Apr 2008)

Hi all
I have found a supplier of exotic woods in the USA who is willing to send small amounts of certain speices of exotic wood all about 1/2" thick, woold anyone be interested in buying small peices.They include Bocote,leopard wood, Padauk, Yellow Heart, Purple Heart, Zebra wood.


----------



## StevieB (18 Apr 2008)

Can you define small amounts and give us some idea of cost at all? Name of supplier if they have a website? Have you added VAT and import duty or is the order small enough not to attract this?

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Gill (18 Apr 2008)

I'm surprised you have to go to America for that wood. Chas has a list of timber suppliers which might be worth checking out before ordering from overseas. I can get most of the exotic woods I need from _Good Timber_, which isn't too far from me. Perhaps you might find a local supplier such as _Martin Pidgen_ in Grimsby has what you need. There's also _Yandles _mail order service to consider.

Gill


----------

